# UN studying NKorea sanctions



## xomputer (Nov 30, 2010)

The U.N. Security Council is studying how to respond to revelations about a new uranium enrichment plant in North Korea, as well as the country's shelling of a populated island in neighboring South Korea, U.S. Ambassador Susan Rice said Monday. 

Rice spoke after the powerful 15-member group held routine consultations on U.N. sanctions against communist-led North Korea. The United States is one of the council's five permanent, and most powerful, members. 

She said the that council's concerns about North Korea's nuclear activities have been heightened by its attack last week on Yeonpyeong, an island under U.N. command and administered by South Korea. Two South Korean marines and two civilians were killed in the shelling. 

Rice said the U.S. and other council members were holding consultations with China, another permanent member of the council, and other countries in the region. 

"We've looked to China to play a responsible leadership role in working to maintain peace and security in that region," the U.S. ambassador said. "It's in China's interest."

"We continue to call on North Korea to cease its irresponsible actions against its neighbors, to fully abide by the terms of the armistice, and to adhere to its international obligations," said Rice. "We will continue to work with the international community to maintain peace and security in this region as we simultaneously confront the threat posed by North Korea's ongoing nuclear activities." 

International worries about North Korea's nuclear weapons program sharpened earlier this month after a U.S. nuclear scientist reported visiting a new sophisticated uranium enrichment plant that could improve its ability to make and deliver nuclear weapons. The situation was made more critical after North Korea shelled the South Korean island. 

The Security Council imposed economic and commercial sanctions on North Korea in 2006 after the country claimed to have held a nuclear test. It bars North Korea from holding any additional nuclear tests and demands the suspension of any existing nuclear program, with a review to be held every 90 days.


----------



## Revere (Nov 30, 2010)

Tell us something the US Security Council has done to demonstrate they are "powerful."


----------



## waltky (Dec 1, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dat's how to deal with Fatboy Kim...

* UN Further Tightens North Korea Sanctions*
_Dec 01, 2016 | UNITED NATIONS — The U.N. Security Council voted Wednesday to further tighten sanctions on North Korea following months of diplomatic wrangling._


> The U.N. Security Council voted Wednesday to further tighten sanctions on North Korea following months of diplomatic wrangling over how best to respond to North Korea's latest nuclear test in September and their repeated defiance of international sanctions and diplomatic pressure.  The council unanimously approved the sanctions resolution with diplomats hailing it as a major step forward in its efforts to get the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) to abandon its nuclear ambitions.  "In March, this council passed what were then the toughest sanctions to date on the DPRK. But the DPRK remained as determined as ever to continue advancing its nuclear technology. The DPRK found ways to continue diverting revenue from exports to fund its research, it tried to cover up its business dealings abroad, and it looked for openings to smuggle illicit materials by land, sea, and air. U.S. Ambassador Samantha Power said following the vote. "Today's resolution systematically goes after each of these illicit schemes."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Few Expect New UN Sanctions to Deter North Korea*
_December 01, 2016 —  U.S. allies in East Asia on Thursday welcomed the incrementally tougher sanctions imposed on North Korea by the United Nations Security Council, but few in the region expect these new measures to deter the Kim Jong Un government._


> Japanese Prime Minster Shinzo Abe put out a statement of support for the new council resolution saying it, “reflects the international community’s intention to take tough measures that are in a completely different dimension from past ones.”  The South Korean government urged North Korea to heed the international community’s warning to halt its nuclear program or face further consequences.  “It will not only face more economic difficulties and diplomatic isolation, but it would also see its rights and privileges as a member of the U.N. suspended,” said Foreign Ministry spokesman Cho June-hyuck.  The South Korean government also announced it would impose additional unilateral sanctions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 10, 2017)

Merkel offers to broker No. Korean nuclear deal...




*North Korea warns U.S. will pay due price for spearheading U.N. sanctions*
_September 10, 2017  - North Korea warned on Monday the United States would pay a “due price” for spearheading a U.N. Security Council resolution against its latest nuclear test, as Washington presses for a vote on a draft resolution imposing more sanctions on Pyongyang._


> South Korean officials have said after the North’s sixth nuclear test on Sept. 3, which it said was of an advanced hydrogen bomb, that it could launch another intercontinental ballistic missile in defiance of international pressure.  The United States wants the Security Council to impose an oil embargo on the North, halt its key export of textiles and subject leader Kim Jong Un to financial and travel ban, according to a draft resolution seen by Reuters.
> 
> The North’s Foreign Ministry spokesman said the United States was “going frantic” to manipulate the Security Council over Pyongyang’s nuclear test, which it said was part of “legitimate self-defensive measures.”  “In case the U.S. eventually does rig up the illegal and unlawful ‘resolution’ on harsher sanctions, the DPRK shall make absolutely sure that the U.S. pays due price,” the spokesman said in a statement carried by the official KCNA news agency.
> 
> ...



See also:

* Merkel offers German role in Iran-style nuclear talks with North Korea*
_ Sunday 10 September 2017 - Chancellor says deal with Tehran could be a blueprint for a process in which Germany and Europe would play a very active part_


> Angela Merkel has offered German participation in any future nuclear talks with North Korea and suggested that the 2015 agreement with Iran could serve as a model for negotiations.  The chancellor’s intervention reflects growing alarm in Europe that Donald Trump is worsening one nuclear crisis by repeated threats to use military force against North Korea, and seeking to trigger a second one by torpedoing the Iran deal to which Germany, France and the UK are among the signatories.  "If our participation in talks is desired, I will immediately say yes,” Merkel told the Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung in an interview published on Sunday.
> 
> She pointed to the example of the agreement sealed in Vienna in July 2015 by Iran, the five permanent members of the UN security council and Germany, describing it as “a long but important time of diplomacy” that ultimately had a good end.  “I could imagine such a format being used to end the North Korea conflict. Europe and especially Germany should be prepared to play a very active part in that,” Merkel said.  In exchange for sanctions relief under the Vienna deal, Iran accepted strict limits on its nuclear programme as a reassurance to the international community that it could never build a bomb. North Korea, on the other hand, is believed to already have a nuclear arsenal which it insists is not up for negotiation.
> 
> ...



Related:

*North Korea defector 'proud' of nukes, says Kim would rather die than give up*
_Sept. 8, 2017 - This is the first of a series chronicling the changing views of North Korean defectors at a time of heightened tensions ._


> A North Korean defector told UPI in an interview in Seoul that he hates Kim Jong Un -- but he hates his new life in South Korea more.  The former deputy chief at Pyongyang's Ministry of People's Security, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, said he is proud of North Korea's nuclear weapons.  The country conducted its sixth nuclear test on Sunday.  While he did not express a desire to return, the man said he has become disillusioned with South Korea after resettling in 2012.  He joins a growing plurality of views as more North Koreans resettle in the South and share more insights into the workings of the Kim regime.  The middle-age defector said Pyongyang's elites remain loyal to Kim because they "reap benefits" from the state. He still has family with elite status in the North, including a son serving in the North Korean army.
> 
> Some of the most public defectors -- Shin Dong-hyuk, Kang Chol-hwan and Lee Hyun-seo, among others, have spoken out about human rights abuses, economic deprivation and increasing troubles the regime faces as it struggles to stay in power.  Others decry discrimination against defectors in South Korea and the stark cultural differences they find there.  Five years into his resettlement, the defector says the social environment is so different from the North that calls for unification no longer ring true for him.  "It's better there is no unification," he said. "If unification takes place now, only civil war and chaos would erupt," as South Korea is not ready to deal with a flood of refugees coming to Seoul in the event of the Kim regime's collapse.  He said discrimination is an obstacle and his fellow defectors struggle in menial jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 23, 2017)

China enforces sanctions against No. Korea...




*China limits oil trade to North Korea and bans textile trade*
_23 Sept.`17 - China has moved to limit North Korea's oil supply and will stop buying textiles from the politically isolated nation, it said on Saturday._


> China is North Korea's most important trading partner, and one of its only sources of hard currency.  The ban on textiles trade will hurt Pyongyang's income, while China's oil exports are the country's main source of petroleum products.  The tougher stance follows North Korea's latest nuclear test this month.  The United Nations agreed fresh sanctions - including the textiles and petroleum restrictions - in response.  A statement from China's commerce ministry said restrictions on refined petroleum products would apply from 1 October, and on liquefied natural gas immediately.
> 
> A limited amount, allowed under the UN resolution, would still be exported to North Korea.  The current volume of trade between the two countries - and how much the new limits reduce it by - is not yet clear.  But the ban on textiles - Pyongyang's second-biggest export - is expected to cost the country more than $700m (£530m) a year.  China and Russia had initially opposed a proposal from the United States to completely ban oil exports, but later agreed to the reduced measures.  North Korea has little energy production of its own, but does refine some petroleum products from crude oil it imports - which is not included in the new ban.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2017)

Fatboy brought all this on himself. Now he can deal with the consequences. Glad China and Russia finally decided to spank the brat publically.


----------



## José (Sep 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Fatboy brought all this on himself. Now he can deal with the consequences. Glad China and Russia finally decided to spank the brat publically.



Far be it from me to defend nuclear proliferation let alone a communist, stalinist state that makes China looks like an open society, but at least one of the arguments he constantly uses makes a lot of sense:

*"Qaddafi surrendered his entire nuclear program to the international community and look what happened to him."*


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 23, 2017)

José said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Fatboy brought all this on himself. Now he can deal with the consequences. Glad China and Russia finally decided to spank the brat publically.
> ...


Absolutely correct. However, he is going about this the wrong way. He should take refuge in his Chinese overlords. He should go to them with hat in hand, get back in their good graces and stop this silliness with the missile launches. This is all far far from irreparable.


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 23, 2017)

waltky said:


> Merkel offers to broker No. Korean nuclear deal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Germans? lol! That commie sow can't manage her own nation.


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2017)

China not happy with new U.S. sanctions on North Korea...




*China denounces new U.S. sanctions on North Korea*
_Nov. 22, 2017  -- China voiced its opposition to new U.S. sanctions on Wednesday, a day after the United States Treasury announced a blacklist of North Korean and Chinese firms._


> Beijing's foreign ministry spokesman Lu Kang said the Chinese government views "unilateral sanctions" as "misconduct."  During the regular press briefing, Lu also defended Chinese efforts in curbing North Korea, South Korean news service EDaily reported.  "I would like to point out again China has consistently opposed the misconduct of other countries, or enforcing unilateral sanctions based on their own laws," Lu said.
> 
> The U.S. Treasury includes an embargo against Chinese trading companies that the United States says have helped North Korea circumvent existing sanctions.  "These designations include companies that have engaged in trade with North Korea cumulatively worth hundreds of millions of dollars. We are also sanctioning the shipping and transportation companies, and their vessels, that facilitate North Korea's trade and its deceptive maneuvers," Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin has said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Report: China asked South Korea to build THAAD wall*
_Nov. 23, 2017  -- China may have asked South Korea to build a wall to block a U.S. missile defense system from monitoring Chinese military movements._


> The request from Beijing comes at a time when Seoul is preparing for a summit between President Moon Jae-in and Chinese President Xi Jinping, Munhwa Ilbo reported Thursday.  Multiple South Korean diplomatic sources are not sure how the request could be met, as the deployment of THAAD, or Terminal High Altitude Area Defense, was a joint decision with the United States.  "The Chinese side is demanding the installation of a barrier to block the THAAD radar, although this is not a decision to be made by [the South Korean] government," the Munhwa's sources said.
> 
> The South Korean newspaper's sources also said the requests began as early as July, when China was engaged in unofficial sanctions against South Korean companies operating in the world's second-largest economy.  On Wednesday Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi met with his South Korean counterpart Kang Kyung-hwa in Beijing.  According to Beijing's foreign ministry, China remains opposed to THAAD deployment, but Seoul and Beijing agreed to take a "step-by-step" approach to the THAAD problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 5, 2017)

North Korean sanctions starting to pinch...
*



*
*North Korean citizens feeling bite of international sanctions*
_Dec. 5, 2017  -- Dec. 5 The average North Korean is increasingly feeling the squeeze of international sanctions placed on the Pyongyang regime, the Asahi Shimbun reported Tuesday._


> Citing various North Korea-related sources, the Japanese daily reported that the economic losses and waning inflow of foreign currency has worsened the divide between the working class and the privileged minority.  The shortage of power is a clear example. While extravagant firework displays lit up the skies of the North Korean capital last week, celebrating the recent launch of the Hwaseong-14 ICBM, average Pyongyang residents have been experiencing a blackout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 22, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - give Fatboy a taste o' some shock n' awe...




*The US reportedly wants a limited strike on North Korea to give Kim Jong Un a 'bloody nose'*
_21 Dec.`17  -  The US is considering a limited strike on North Korea to give Kim Jong Un a metaphorical "bloody nose," The Telegraph reported.;    The US has plenty of options for delivering a short, sharp strike against North Korea that could deny it the ability to test and perfect; intercontinental ballistic missiles.;    But a US attack on North Korea would be a gamble that a limited strike won't turn into all-out nuclear war._


> After months of resolutely declaring that it cannot and will not tolerate a nuclear-armed North Korea, the US is reportedly planning a "bloody nose" attack to send Pyongyang a message.  The Daily Telegraph cited "well-placed" sources as saying the Trump administration had "dramatically" stepped up preparations for a military response to North Korea's nuclear provocations.
> 
> Those possible responses include destroying a launch site before North Korea could test a missile and targeting a stockpile of weapons, according to The Telegraph.  "The Pentagon is trying to find options that would allow them to punch the North Koreans in the nose, get their attention and show that we're serious," a former US security official briefed on policy told The Telegraph.  The report said the Trump administration had the April 7 strike on a Syrian airfield in mind as a blueprint for the move against North Korea.
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.N. Security Council poised to vote on tough new sanctions on N. Korea*
_December 22, 2017 -- The U.N. Security Council is meeting Friday to vote on whether to impose new sanctions on North Korea, including sharply cutting limits on its imports of refined oil, forcing all North Koreans working overseas to return home within 12 months and cracking down on the country's shipping._


> The draft resolution circulated to all 15 council members Thursday wouldn't go as far as the toughest-ever sanctions that have been sought by the Trump administration, such as prohibiting all oil imports and freezing international assets of North Korea's government and its leader, Kim Jong Un.  The resolution would cap North Korea's crude oil imports at 4 million barrels a year and limit its imports of refined oil products, including diesel and kerosene, to 500,000 barrels a year. That would be a nearly 90 percent cut in imported fuels that are key to North Korea's economy.
> 
> The draft, obtained by CBS News and The Associated Press, would prohibit the export of food products, machinery, electrical equipment, earth and stones, wood and vessels from North Korea. And it would ban all countries from exporting industrial equipment, machinery, transportation vehicles and industrial metals to the country.  The proposed sanctions are the Security Council's response to Pyongyang's test on Nov. 29 of its most powerful intercontinental ballistic missile yet, which the government said is capable of hitting anywhere on the U.S. mainland. It was North Korea's 20th launch of a ballistic missile this year and added to fears that the North will soon have a nuclear arsenal that could viably target the U.S. mainland.  The United States drafted the resolution and reportedly negotiated it with China before circulating the final text to the rest of the council.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2017)

The Donald catches China red-handed allowing oil into No. Korea...




*Trump accuses China of allowing oil into North Korea*
_Thu December 28, 2017 -     "Caught RED HANDED - very disappointed that China is allowing oil to go into North Korea," Trump tweeted;     A White House official and multiple National Security Council officials were unable to explain Trump's tweet_


> President Donald Trump said Thursday that he is "very disappointed" in China for allegedly selling oil to North Korea, tweeting that the on-again, off-again Trump ally was "caught red handed" allowing oil to be imported by the rogue regime.  The tweet, which came as Trump was on his golf course in Palm Beach County, comes after outlets in South Korea reported that satellites have spotted Chinese ships transferring oil to North Korean vessels. Trump said that if this practice continues, there will "never be a friendly solution to the North Korea problem."   White House official and multiple National Security Council officials were unable to explain the President's tweet and did not respond to questions about whether he was referring to the recent reports from South Korea.
> 
> "Caught RED HANDED - very disappointed that China is allowing oil to go into North Korea," Trump tweeted. "There will never be a friendly solution to the North Korea problem if this continues to happen!"  The US Treasury Department announced in November that a series of North Korea shipping and trading companies had attempted to conduct a ship-to-ship transfer -- likely of oil -- to evade UN sanctions.  The same photos released at the time were used by South Korean outlets in recent reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2017)

waltky said:


> The Donald catches China red-handed allowing oil into No. Korea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! How about an Oil Embargo on the US?


----------



## waltky (Dec 29, 2017)

So. Korea catches Chinese ship violating No. Korean sanctions...




*South Korea Seizes Ship Suspected Of At-Sea Oil Transfer To Benefit North Korea*
_December 29, 2017 - South Korea has seized a Hong Kong-flagged vessel under suspicions that it illegally transferred oil to North Korea, in violation of U.N. sanctions. The vessel, the Lighthouse Winmore, was seized one month after it allegedly ferried oil, South Korean media report._


> Such ship-to-ship transfers are prohibited by a U.N. Security Council Resolution that was adopted in September, part of a suite of sanctions that target North Korea over its nuclear and missile programs.  The seizure and inspection took place in November, but it was reported only after South Korea's Chosun Ilbo newspaper published U.S. reconnaissance photos on Tuesday that were part of a U.S. Treasury Department announcement of sanctions on 20 North Korean vessels and six shipping and trading companies. The U.S. sanctions cited suspected ship-to-ship transfers of oil in international waters.  The Chosun Ilbo reports that U.S. reconnaissance images had shown "Chinese ships selling oil to North Korean vessels on the West Sea around 30 times since October."
> 
> When the Treasury Department released reconnaissance images of an Oct. 19 rendezvous between two ships, the agency named the North Korean ship as the Rye Song Gang 1 — and included an image clearly showing the name on the vessel's hull. It did not identify the other, much larger, ship.  Citing South Korean officials, the Yonhap news agency reports that the Lighthouse Winmore is suspected of transferring 600 tons of refined petroleum to a North Korean vessel on Oct. 19. The ship was seized in late November after it came into South Korea's port in Yeosu. It reportedly remains in custody.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 31, 2017)

The Russians too


----------

